
Ely’s new cathedral (of books) opens for business - peter_d_sherman
https://www.cam.ac.uk/ElyStore
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The £17m Library Storage Facility, which will be officially opened today
(June 27) by Councillor Mike Rouse, the Mayor of Ely, as well as Cambridge
University Librarian Dr Jessica Gardner, has been built to provide a perfect,
climate-controlled environment across _65 miles of shelving_ (the distance
between Cambridge and the Houses of Parliament) for its least-requested books
– those deemed ‘low-use’.

Each row of shelving reaches a height of 11.5 metres, around the height of two
adult giraffes.

The first book placed into the store was Douglas Adams’ The Hitchhiker’s Guide
to the Galaxy: the nearly definitive edition, introduced by Richard Dawkins
and Nick Harkaway (London, Heinemann, 2014)."

------
Kaibeezy
“low use” book storage — aka, my living room :(

